# Gestaltung von Zeichnungen am PC



## TriloByte (14. Juni 2006)

Grüßt euch,

da mir eifriges googlen nur begrenzt weitergeholfen hat, wende ich mich hoffnungsvoll an euch . Folgendes Problem: ich kann einigermaßen gut zeichnen und würde nun gerne Zeichnungen scannen und am PC bearbeiten. Klingt zunächst trivial, aber ich bin mir recht unsicher, wie ich vorgehen und welche Software ich am besten verwenden sollte.

Ich habe schon mal Comic Strips mit Photoshop koloriert, schattiert etc. das ist kein Problem... es geht um detaillierte Bleistiftzeichnungen und da befürchte ich, dass bei der Nachbearbeitung viel verloren gehen kann... 

Um meine Intention nochmal deutlich zu machen: ich zeichne auf Papier Figuren,  Gebäude, Landschaften möglichst detailgenau, scanne diese Zeichnungen dann ein und würde gern möglichst realitätsnah Texturen "anbringen". Einfaches einfärben sieht vermutlich nicht gut genug aus.

Die Frage ist: welches Vorgehen und welche Software ist sinnvoll? Einen 3d-Modeler wie 3dS Max oder Cinema 4d bemühen? Oder ist Photoshop bereits ausreichend und ich stelle mich nur zu blöd an? Da ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin, freue ich mich über jeden Hinweis, wo eine Einarbeitung in meinem Falle am sinnvollsten wäre.

Gruß!


----------



## Leola13 (14. Juni 2006)

Hai,

bei renderosity gibt es mehrere Tutorials die sich mit "painting" in PS beschäftigen. Großteils für Haare und Figuren, aber die Technik sollte klar werden. 
Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich glaube eine Technik beschreibt man im Allgemeinen mit Matte Painting. Vielleicht findest du da ja noch was...
..ich habe noch eine recht ausführliches Tut für ein Paar, das mit einer Bleistitzeichnung anfängt. Das geeignetste Programm scheint mir dafür Photoshop oder ähnliches zu sein.

Grüße Marco


----------



## LodZer (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

mir hat das eine Tut, ja sehr gefallen, aber ich kann leider kein Englisch gibt es sowas auch in Deutsch?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
LodZer


----------



## smileyml (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

also zu meinen Zeiten haben wir Englisch noch in der Schule gelernt. Aber sei es drum...
Mit Hilfe von Babelfish kannst du dir ja auch eine ganze Internetseite übersetzen lassen. Über die Qualität und Genauigkeit lässt sicher streiten, aber zum verstehen wird es genügen 

Grüße Marco


----------



## TriloByte (15. Juni 2006)

Herzlichen Dank, das hilft mir schon mal viel weiter


----------



## thecamillo (6. Juli 2006)

Ich weis meine Antwort kommt sehr spät aber vielleicht hilft sie Dir dein Können noch effizienter umzusetzen:

Es gibt da eine Fachzeitschrift die sich psd.mag nennt in der es hauptsächlich um den Gebrauch von Photoshop geht und es in jeder Ausgabe ettliche solcher tutorials in Deutsch enthalten sind. Die Zeitschrift findest du entweder online oder einfacher an jedem Bahnhofskiosk bzw. -Laden.

Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen:

Als erstes scannst du deine Reinzeichnungen ein und öffnest sie in Photoshop. Achte darauf, dass deine Vorlage gross genug eigescannt wurde um auch mal zu vergrößern.

Erstelle nun eine neue Ebene in der Du mit dem eigeneFormen-Werkzeug für Linien das Grass Objekt nimmst, selbstverständlich kannst du auch eigene selbst definierte Objekte erzeugen. Wenn du alle Formen für die Konturen gesetzt hast, kommt nun das kolorieren. Ich würde dir hier eine farbflächige Koloration empfehlen um dich nicht in Detail zu verlieren.

mfg thecamillo


----------

